# Perizoma a cerchietto...VM18



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2013)

...................














e tadaaaaannnn, versione uomo:








C'è crisi....:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (15 Aprile 2013)

Posso tranquillamente asserire che la mia guest li dentro non ci sta. Che orrore tra l altro. Madonna santa :unhappy:


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2013)

ma che roba è:unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (16 Aprile 2013)

Tebe;bt8082 ha detto:
			
		

> Posso tranquillamente asserire che la mia guest li dentro non ci sta. Che orrore tra l altro. Madonna santa :unhappy:


Nemmeno la mia, ad essere precisi...


----------



## Eliade (16 Aprile 2013)

Simy;bt8083 ha detto:
			
		

> ma che roba è:unhappy:


Ma non lo so! Una pagina su FB (di moda) stava pubblicizzando un link con un'immagine di un BELLISSIMO paia di scarpe, questo:






e invece, aprendo il link...mi sono ritrovata questo:
http://www.specialprezzi.com/department/33/Sexy-abbigliamento-ed-accessori.html#a_aid=5141ac5fc842f&a_bid=5a40a62b



:rotfl:


----------

